# eingefügtes bildelement "fließend" in ebene einfügen



## arwenmü (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo!
habe ein bild auf zwei ebenen verteilt. die hintergrundebene habe ich schwarz-weiß gemacht und in die ebene 1 habe ich ein farbiges element vom schwarz-weißen (als es noch bunt war ;-) ) eingefügt. nun möchte ich gerne die ränder von ebene 1 verwischen, so dass das bild nicht wie zwei teile übereinander aussieht, sondern wie ein ganzes (versteht ihr, was ich meine?). könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?!
wäre total dankbar, vielen dank schon mal im voraus,

lg


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo.

Zunächst würde ich dich bitten etwas konsequenter auf die Netiquette zu achten (insb. Groß- u. Kleinschreibung). Danke. 

In deinem Fall dürfte dir eine Ebenenmaske weiterhelfen. Falls du mit dem Umgang noch nicht vertraut bist würde ich dir in erste Linie das Handbuch empfehlen. Alternativ habe ich dir einen Thread rausgesucht:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/189412-bilder-verschmelzen-lassen.html

Falls der nicht reicht - einfach nach "Ebenenmaske" suchen. 

Grüße

Philip


----------

